# Dosage for Slippery Elm



## onyx'girl

Sorry if this is somewhere, I couldn't find it. What dosage is effective? Do I have to make up a paste, or can i just give her capsules? The dosage on the bottle for an adult is 3 capsules. Sound about right for a 93# dog?


----------



## BowWowMeow

I gave Chama 3 capsules 3 times a day, at least a half hour from food.


----------



## onyx'girl

Thank you Ruth!


----------



## GSDElsa

Same here. I usually did it closer to an hour before.

I break the capsules open and make a past with water and pumpkin--not give them whole.


----------



## anorth

Forgive me as I see no reference for what you're using this for. More info would be great to know how to help.

Alicia North, Herbalist
Cornwall,CT.

RIP Sweet Adelaide Von Barren Berg 10/14/98-1/17/10


----------



## onyx'girl

Onyx had a bout of nausea, she was throwing up all friday night and then several times yesterday. No diarrhea, though.
I have rested her gut and when I re-introduce a bland diet tomorrow am, I want to give S.E to aid in healing. 
Here is the thread describing in more detail:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1334457


----------



## BowWowMeow

I use it as a paste for my CRF cat but just stick them down the throat with my dogs, when they have nauseau or digestive issues. 

Aluna--you can search people's back posts by clicking on their name. Jane's dog has been vomiting. I am the slippery elm afficionado on this board.


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlMy dog had a bout of nausea, she was throwing up all friday night and then several times yesterday. No diarrhea, though.
> I have rested her gut and when I re-introduce a bland diet tomorrow am, I want to give S.E to aid in healing.
> Here is the thread describing in more detail:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1334457


Jane,

I would give it today if you've got it. It helps bring down inflammation which she clearly had yesterday. And I've switched over to the powder instead of the capsules. The powder is just slippery elm with nothing else and much cheaper to buy in bulk.


----------



## onyx'girl

I haven't given her anything but a third cup of water today, should I give her it as you do, caps down the throat? Or with a bit of something? Vet said nothing today except small doses of water several hrs apart. She hasn't barfed since last nights bloody one.


----------



## GSDElsa

> Originally Posted By: alunaForgive me as I see no reference for what you're using this for. More info would be great to know how to help.
> 
> Alicia North, Herbalist
> Cornwall,CT.
> 
> RIP Sweet Adelaide Von Barren Berg 10/14/98-1/17/10


It's a given. Slippery Elm thread = someone is dealing with the quintissential wimpy GSD tummy!


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI haven't given her anything but a third cup of water today, should I give her it as you do, caps down the throat? Or with a bit of something? Vet said nothing today except small doses of water several hrs apart. She hasn't barfed since last nights bloody one.


Yes, it will help with the inflammation in her digestive tract. It's also very soothing. I would make it into a paste though. Just break out the caps and add warm filtered water.


----------



## onyx'girl

Thanks Ruth, this ought to be fun trying to get her to ingest it!


----------



## DianaB

we give Siena 2 tsp once daily of slippery elm.
We add a bit of water to the mixture, blend it in with half a can of wet and she has never had an issue taking it.


----------



## littledmc17

I give Missy 2 capsules in morning and at night
thanks to Ruth!!
No poopie problems anymore


----------



## anorth

Ah yes but lots of different symptoms don't necessarily equal SE as a remedy. For this girl sounds like slippery elm mixed in a raw yogurt or similar good brand if no milk allergies present. Otherwise, as others have suggested, just mix in water. The SE is nourishing and will coat the digestive tract and speed healing which is why capsules are not be the best form of administration. 
My girl always loved the sour taste of the yogurt...bovine colostum is even better if you can find it fresh. Anyway, if Onyx is on a raw diet I would also suggest adding digestive enzymes if not already feeding. My Heidi had similar symptoms around the age of 8. We added a high quality dry kibble at breakfast which helped her. 

Hope Onyx feels better soon!


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlThanks Ruth, this ought to be fun trying to get her to ingest it!


If you add water a little at a time you can make it into sort of paste that you can put on your finger and just place in her mouth, bit by bit. That's how I do it with Cleo.


----------



## onyx'girl

> Originally Posted By: alunaAh yes but lots of different symptoms don't necessarily equal SE as a remedy. For this girl sounds like slippery elm mixed in a raw yogurt or similar good brand if no milk allergies present. Otherwise, as others have suggested, just mix in water. The SE is nourishing and will coat the digestive tract and speed healing which is why capsules are not be the best form of administration.
> My girl always loved the sour taste of the yogurt...bovine colostum is even better if you can find it fresh. Anyway, if Onyx is on a raw diet I would also suggest adding digestive enzymes if not already feeding. My Heidi had similar symptoms around the age of 8. We added a high quality dry kibble at breakfast which helped her.
> 
> Hope Onyx feels better soon!


Thank you for your reply!
I gave Onyx the slippery elm paste as Ruth suggested mixed with a bit of rice(she wouldn't take it as the paste form) and then a half hour later gave her about a cup of cooked chix and some double boiled rice. She has stinky farts about 3 hrs later!
I will give her the same in the am if she is still doing well. Then will give some probiotic/digestive enzymes at dinner and increase the amount of food.


----------

